# Printhead delamination



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello guys

How can I know that printhead is delaminated? Will the nozzle not fire at all or it will have a wavy patern?

I have some serious troubles with my printhead - a constant wavy nozzle check pattern that I can not get rid of even after flushing the printhead with cleaning solution.

Some time ago I've manged to get rid of it by soking the print head plate in cleaning solution overnight and using ultrasonic cleaner for 10 seconds couple of times, but now this method won't help


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

The wavy pattern would indicate a build up of ink in the printhead itself. Delamination is the breaking down of the glues that separate the array of nozzles for each color. This breaking down causes a contamination to take place. If you do a nozzle test and you have other colors where they shouldn't be, this would be from a delaminated print head.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Jerid for quick response! So for example if I run a nozzle check and have magenta line in the yellow area that would indicate delamination?

Right now I'm considering to buy Jet Genie to make my heads up and running cause I have two of them right now with wavy patterns (no channels clogged just lines are slightly of the spot were they should be).

I'm really afraid to try cleaning the head by syringe.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Smalzstein said:


> So for example if I run a nozzle check and have magenta line in the yellow area that would indicate delamination?


Yes, that's one way to indicate delamination.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Smalzstein said:


> Right now I'm considering to buy Jet Genie to make my heads up and running cause I have two of them right now with wavy patterns (no channels clogged just lines are slightly of the spot were they should be).
> 
> I'm really afraid to try cleaning the head by syringe.


I have the Jet Genie - great for clearing blocks but it won't fix a head that's delaminated.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

but it should be ideal for partialy blocked nozzles right?

BTW how long did you waited for yours? Do they have CE?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Smalzstein said:


> but it should be ideal for partialy blocked nozzles right?


 Yes, great for unattended operation to unblock printheads.



Smalzstein said:


> BTW how long did you waited for yours? Do they have CE?


Ask Fred, I'm sure he'll answer your question.

Remember, it runs on 110v NOT 230v


----------

